# Xeno's Kids - new pics added



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

We have two does due to kid this year. The first delivered Monday night - two bucklings. Here are some pics![attachment=2:1y6kua1x]Xeno bucklings tgs.JPG[/attachment:1y6kua1x][attachment=1:1y6kua1x]xeno buck kid 1 tgs.JPG[/attachment:1y6kua1x][attachment=0:1y6kua1x]Xeno buck 2 tgs.JPG[/attachment:1y6kua1x]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Aww...very cute..congrats........ :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Just so I can have colorful kids like that I may have to stop breeding boers and get nd's those sure r cute kids


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Congratulations! I also love all of the color.  I like the picture of the little guy with his leg up like he's about to conquer the world.
Roger, you could get a nubian to breed to your boer buck and have a good probability of spotted boers.  Awesome.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

CUUUUUTE! I like brown.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Awww how cute! I LOVE their coloring! Congrats!!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Thanks - they are very sweet  I need to work on getting some new pictures, esp. now that ears have straightened out :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

They are to pretty to be boys lol Congrats.


----------



## carrie430 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

where are u located


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

Adorable and colorful!! Congratulations!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

I may raise boer goats but if that white one comes up missing I just might have him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*



RPC said:


> I may raise boer goats but if that white one comes up missing I just might have him.


I dunno....you might have to share! :wink: He's sooo cute!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Xeno's Kids*

carrie430 - I'm in VA

these boys will be wethers and luckily already have homes 

new pics from yesterday![attachment=2:xdfobuav]xenodusa 2011 buck 1 tgs.JPG[/attachment:xdfobuav][attachment=1:xdfobuav]xenodusa 2011 buck 2 tgs.JPG[/attachment:xdfobuav]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love their color and patterns... very beautiful babies...... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So super handsome-congrats and to the "homes". :stars:


----------

